# screw light fitting



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Where the hell do i get a screw light fitting? I've been to 2 B&Q'S 2 Homebase's and Wickes and although they all sell tons of screw fit bulbs they don't sell a single screw fit fitting. They have a whole row of bayonets but no screws aaaaargh!!! :censor:


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

screw fitting are becoming harder to find. due to stricter electrical installation regs 

try city electrical ..

goto http://www.cef.co.uk/ to find your nearest counter


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

or Maplins.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Meko said:


> or Maplins.


or maplins . i always forget about maplins


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I doubt you'll find a plastic one but the ceramic ones are screw fit, I've seen those in maplins.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

you might have to take an "old bedside light" apart... most of them used to "use" screw-in bulbs...


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

I can never understand why screw fits are so hard to find, because apparently as of 2012 all lights are going over to screw fit and bayonet will no longer be available!?


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

carpetman said:


> I can never understand why screw fits are so hard to find, because apparently as of 2012 all lights are going over to screw fit and bayonet will no longer be available!?



maybe to force everyone to buy up all old stock of bayonet lamps before the switchover....:whip:


----------



## Young996 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have the same problem, cant find any screw fittings anywhere spent £26 on 10%UV bulb and had to buy a tube cos I couldn't one. 10% bulb anyone


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well you will be interested to know that exo terra sell them, i found them in the local pets at home yesterday


----------



## Hants-snakes (Jul 1, 2009)

City Electrical, or any electrical wholesaler. just ask for an 'Eddison' fitting.:2thumb:


----------

